# Can calves get milk goiter?



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Picked up a 4 month old dexter heifer at the exotic auction. At her price I would take a risk. I saw a swelling under her chin. It really didnt seem like bottle jaw, but does look like milk goiter. I am curious if calves get this, or if dexters just have dewlaps? She was on her mother and was nursing. Someone bought the mother but didnt want the baby. The mother was wonderfull looking, nice udder, long legged. I would have got the mother but she wasnt tame and thats more of a project then I want, especially with horns.

She is in the horse trailer untill i can settle her down a little and get a halter on her.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Goiters are often caused by iodine deficiency which can make the thyroid gland swell. I think usually newborn calves get a shot of iodine right after their born to prevent this (I think...I could be wrong). Does she have access to a mineral block with iodine in it? Cobalt-Iodine salt block (the blue block) is what we usually gave our steer calves.


----------

